
Ask HN: Why Did ASP.NET Web Forms Die? - Immortalin
We have frameworks like Plotly&#x27;s Dash that&#x27;s exactly the same functionality-wise except built on React and WebRTC. So why did MSFT&#x27;s ASP.NET not catch on? Poor marketing? Not open source?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;softwareengineering.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;95212&#x2F;when-to-favor-asp-net-webforms-over-mvc
======
Eridrus
ASP.NET WebForms were just not a good implementation of this idea.

